# What now?



## Charper (Jul 8, 2008)

I took my test yesterday and got the results saying I passed this morning. I couldn't be happier at this moment. So my question is what is the process now before I can start actually working somewhere?


----------



## reaper (Jul 8, 2008)

You most likely need your state cert now.


----------



## ladyemt 215 (Jul 8, 2008)

Congrats and I agree with reaper.


----------



## Charper (Jul 8, 2008)

Is that what will be mailed to me? And what about licensing requirements?
Thanks


----------



## Sapphyre (Jul 8, 2008)

Depends on your state I think.  I had to take the National Registry card, as well as some other things to the county.


----------



## Charper (Jul 8, 2008)

Alright thanks


----------



## blueprint (Jul 8, 2008)

so they will mail us a NR Card in the mail with the letter? How long does that take? a couple of days or longer?


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 8, 2008)

blueprint said:


> so they will mail us a NR Card in the mail with the letter? How long does that take? a couple of days or longer?


 hahaha...try months sometimes pending on the year...you get a NREMT patch to. your next step is the state application and fingerprinting. go get your prints done on a CBI/FNI card at the PD, fill out the application and send them off to the state. this should take 2 months at most to get your cert back in the mail.


----------



## blueprint (Jul 8, 2008)

so when they mail the letter with the results it does NOT include the cert and patch or does?

i just called and will have my fingerprints down tomorrow thanks for the help.


----------



## Sapphyre (Jul 8, 2008)

From NR you get a patch, a card and a letter that only said congratulations you passed, and details how to renew.  See your state website for everything else you need to do.


----------



## blueprint (Jul 8, 2008)

oh ok thank you


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 8, 2008)

State, will send a state cert certificate and info on renewing your certification.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 9, 2008)

It depends on your state, for me, everything was taken care of.  Once I passed the NREMT, my school automatically let the state know.  They processed the paperwork (I didn't even have to go in to the office or get fingerprinted or any of that) and my state card is in the mail!


----------



## blueprint (Jul 9, 2008)

i have to go get fingerprinted and have a background check then go to the county office and apply for the state card then go to the dmv and get the amb license.


----------



## Sapphyre (Jul 10, 2008)

Blue, so you're in California then?


----------



## blueprint (Jul 10, 2008)

yes i am long beach


----------



## alex71 (Jul 11, 2008)

even if your state doesnt require you to be affiliated with a local agency it is good to do so, it helps with your recertifications at teh state level


----------



## alex71 (Jul 11, 2008)

and woooo for california, im in SD


----------



## blueprint (Jul 31, 2008)

any recommand a good company in so cal?


----------



## Sapphyre (Jul 31, 2008)

depends on WHERE you are in SoCal, and what you want to do.


----------



## blueprint (Jul 31, 2008)

umm gain experience reallly.


----------



## MattCA (Aug 15, 2008)

alex71 said:


> and woooo for california, im in SD


Me too.
Ya I know here you have to get a livescan which is electronic fingerprinting which takes a few days and turn that it with your nation registry card and other stuff to the county ems office. Then I dont really know the whole process is confusing lol.


----------

